# >>>>Sunshine Oscar---Blood/super red oscar<<<



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

So has ny1 actually owned these awsome fish?
Suposed to be rare arent they so thaught id see what people think of them


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not for me thanks - I actually think they look like a butch parrot fish!

Much prefer wild type personally although I am not too shy with albinos


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

lol i think they look pretty cool  bet there expensive thoe lol


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive seen these before, there colours seem to fade with age though, i personnally thing that the wild forms are actually the nicest.


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

hmm i think they seem pretty cool 2bh. dont reckon its worth chasing down both these or stick with normal?


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

there not born that colure so you all no they are dyed the breaders use an acid to take the protective slime of the fish then they dye them and then they treat the fish to get the protective slime back on the fish that is why they fade as they get older if you dont belive me read up on it
(thats the reason i dont go there )


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't like them much, think I will be happy to stick with my albino and wild type.


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

hmm really, ok then thanks


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

TBH Oscars are one of those fish i *really* dont like, but i always get to see the end result of people not looking after them properly. I get to see them stunted, bent and with hole in the head disease.

Personally i wouldnt let anyone keep an oscar in anything less than 500-600L but as now many people have tanks that sized, i dont bother dealing with oscars, besides, makes it a lot easier if im not selling them, then i dont have to take them off people when they get bored.

As for the colours, i think the orange is pretty gross, it does make them look like parrot cichlids which is a whole other problem lol.


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

lol well if i ever do decide to get a 8x2x2 would be sufficent yes? 
Because thast what size id want...with ample swimming space :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

nick19 said:


> there not born that colure so you all no they are dyed the breaders use an acid to take the protective slime of the fish then they dye them and then they treat the fish to get the protective slime back on the fish that is why they fade as they get older if you dont belive me read up on it
> (thats the reason i dont go there )


According to most fish sites, they are not actually dyed but bred through to get the red colour ( i would call it orange myself)


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats what i thaught at first....not so sure now :/


brittone05 said:


> According to most fish sites, they are not actually dyed but bred through to get the red colour ( i would call it orange myself)


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> Personally i wouldnt let anyone keep an oscar in anything less than 500-600L but as now many people have tanks that sized, i dont bother dealing with oscars,
> .


really 100 gallons for an oscar? and let people? are you the fish police?
What size tank do you suggest for fish that get bigger than 12 inches a swimming pool? :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> really 100 gallons for an oscar? and let people? are you the fish police?
> What size tank do you suggest for fish that get bigger than 12 inches a swimming pool? :lol2:


Yes, and why not? 

An 8 x 2 x 2 sounds big, but it's hardly a lot of swimming space.

I'm guessing Moogloo works in Aquatics, so yes would have the power to deny sales.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes, and why not?
> 
> An 8 x 2 x 2 sounds big, but it's hardly a lot of swimming space.
> 
> I'm guessing Moogloo works in Aquatics, so yes would have the power to deny sales.


Fair play seems a bit excessive to me


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> Fair play seems a bit excessive to me


u and me both :/


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Not so excessive when you spend every day staring at poor decrepid fish that have been mistreated by their owners, not necessarily through outright neglect but through lack of knowledge and pure ignorance.

I had three medium sized oscars in my 8x3x2 tank and it was a mahusive size tank! Sumped as well... but they whizzed up and down that tank i had to take decor out as they kept injuring themselves, not chasing but playing! They were so active they used the whole of the tank and as much as they were fish that got dumped in a 10L bucket (3 x 30cm oscars...) :0 mid december....  couldnt believe they survived! I really thought they deserved a better tank, they would have loved to be in something much deeper.

Personally, most fish that get over 30cm wouldnt be in the trade if i had my way  or would wish that there ws a license for keeping tank busters.

That would include the larger cichlids like oscars, common plecs and most catfish. I like the thought of 'You need to be able to prove you have adequate housing facilities, water quality, tank mates and knowledge before owning certain species'.

I love big fish, love some of the bigger cichlids and adore rays and arowanas, i bought the 8x3x2 as it was a good size for my pair of 2 young teacup stingrays, though i have left tank with my ex.

I just think its far too easy for people to buy a young specimen and keep it in a smaller tank to grow it on and misjudge when it needs to be upgraded, its hard to judge how much a fish is growing when you see it every day... and its so easy for a fish to end up stunted. Look at all those poor goldfish out there!

And as to the colouring of those oscars, i think it is more line breeding that got them to that colour with intense colour feeding (hence why they often lose the colour when they leave the breeder, they no longer get that intense coloured food).


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> Not so excessive when you spend every day staring at poor decrepid fish that have been mistreated by their owners, not necessarily through outright neglect but through lack of knowledge and pure ignorance.
> 
> I had three medium sized oscars in my 8x3x2 tank and it was a mahusive size tank! Sumped as well... but they whizzed up and down that tank i had to take decor out as they kept injuring themselves, not chasing but playing! They were so active they used the whole of the tank and as much as they were fish that got dumped in a 10L bucket (3 x 30cm oscars...) :0 mid december....  couldnt believe they survived! I really thought they deserved a better tank, they would have loved to be in something much deeper.
> 
> ...


Well I do agree they do get abused quite a lot, and for sure they will use the space,in the wild they would have a territory about the size of a large room so 8ft would be nothing to them. But I still think 8ft min is a bit excessive for an oscar it would be the most boring tank in the world would be like looking at a 4ft tank with nothing but a guppy in it.
I think alot of the problems are down to water quality as they are pretty sensitive fish when it come to water quality lots of filtration and water changes adequate room for sure, but 8ft thats overkill in my eyes.


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> Not so excessive when you spend every day staring at poor decrepid fish that have been mistreated by their owners, not necessarily through outright neglect but through lack of knowledge and pure ignorance.
> 
> I had three medium sized oscars in my 8x3x2 tank and it was a mahusive size tank! Sumped as well... but they whizzed up and down that tank i had to take decor out as they kept injuring themselves, not chasing but playing! They were so active they used the whole of the tank and as much as they were fish that got dumped in a 10L bucket (3 x 30cm oscars...) :0 mid december....  couldnt believe they survived! I really thought they deserved a better tank, they would have loved to be in something much deeper.
> 
> ...


fair enough..want to keep decor to a minimum anyway so theres more room, i mean i research them nearly all the time so when i do ill know what im getting into ...hence the 8ft tank


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No fish tank should ever be described as excessive or overkill. It doesn't matter how boring or unsightly it looks in your living room, a fishes needs are a fishes needs.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> No fish tank should ever be described as excessive or overkill. It doesn't matter how boring or unsightly it looks in your living room, a fishes needs are a fishes needs.


Well it's a bit of a pointless debate as bigger is always better in any case so of course arguing against it will be at a loss. But similarly I could argue that 8ft is too small for an oscar and they should have a 10ft tank and then it could go on and on forever. The point being most web sites, books and info will recommend a 4ft minimum tank for an oscar, Personally I think thats fine but no harm in going one size bigger say 5ft to be on the safe side. Sure you can keep doing that but suggesting 8ft, a tank that is twice the size of the general consensus of min tank size for an oscar is overkill really especially when also saying that they NEED 8f and thats a MIN tank size. Frankly as nice an ideal as it is its ridiculous to the point of overkill. Thats not to say its not a loverly attitude and I bet his shop is fantastic if its full of 8ft tanks.


----------



## Wa11bang (Mar 22, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> Well it's a bit of a pointless debate as bigger is always better in any case so of course arguing against it will be at a loss. But similarly I could argue that 8ft is too small for an oscar and they should have a 10ft tank and then it could go on and on forever. The point being most web sites, books and info will recommend a 4ft minimum tank for an oscar, Personally I think thats fine but no harm in going one size bigger say 5ft to be on the safe side. Sure you can keep doing that but suggesting 8ft, a tank that is twice the size of the general consensus of min tank size for an oscar is overkill really especially when also saying that they NEED 8f and thats a MIN tank size. Frankly as nice an ideal as it is its ridiculous to the point of overkill. Thats not to say its not a loverly attitude and I bet his shop is fantastic if its full of 8ft tanks.


Couldnt of said it better mysen:notworthy:


----------

